
Show HN: Web Design Stash – designer news & top resources in one place - iatek
http://www.webdesignstash.com/
======
wingerlang
That is one odd content layout. First there's a search, then a bunch of
categories. THEN there's a list of seemingly submitted items. THEN you have
the actual purpose of the site being spelled out. Lastly, you have "featured"
stuff. Since they are in a grid and at the bottom, they are the opposite of
featured.

Then you have a random "submit" button out of nowhere.

So I pressed one of the articles that I wanted to read, and what did I get.
This[0]. I mean, what even is this? "Preview or download" ad medium.com. What
preview? What download? Why am I not in the article already?

On the side I get some BS "13 Mind-blowing Statistics on UX is another useful
resource that we selected for inclusion on Web Design Stash.". If a "for fun"
list of 13 random statistics (90% more likely to climb everest than click
banner) is something you "choose" to include in your so called resources, then
I can only assume that your whole site it just scraping a bunch of websites
and mass include stuff for your website.

[http://i.imgur.com/WGeK4Is.png](http://i.imgur.com/WGeK4Is.png)

The tags are also not relevant.

I expected a properly sorted and curated website for actual resources, pretty
much the opposite.

~~~
iatek
Some of your feedback is interesting opinion, but the tags are relevant to the
UX article. No, it's not "scraping a bunch of websites and mass include
stuff". Anyway, thanks for the feedback.

------
werber
The sub headers are too light to be readable before you hover, but my brain is
still trying to read them. Also, it be nice if you could click anywhere on the
squares, not just the text. Anyways, great content, I found a few things I had
never heard of!

------
iatek
I'm very interested in knowing if you think the collections or newest
resources (votes list) should be shown first on the home page.

